# Malaseb Alternative



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

I use Malaseb for my 5 yr old golden and have now for about three years. Well, I no longer can use it due to the FDA shutting down the company and now they can't produce it anymore. It sucks since it's the only thing I have found to work on him. I'm wanting to know if anyone knows of a good alternative for it.

I'm not sure of his skin condition, he's been to the vet numerous times and have ruled out food allergies. He's been on tons of antibiotics and steroids, only to have it come back again after the treatment is over, or he's immune to the treatment and it does no good.

I've done some online searching and it appears he has pyoderma. He develops pustules on his back and his skin becomes red and inflamed under his tail and groin area. I think he's got some kind of yeast problems causing it since the pustules smell like yeast and his skin has a strong odor and he's really greasy. 

If anyone has known of dogs having these problems and know of a shampoo that's helping I'd love to hear it. I have a feeling I will be trying many shampoos in order to find something that works.

I have him on some supplements right now and with those and the shampoo (malaseb) he seems to be doing okay, he's only had one break out in six months and that was due to environmental changes.

Thanks for any help, it's so frustrating to have to find something when what I was using was awesome....

Karrie and Mydas


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

I really have no expertise on this, and I think vets would have better info, but I will say that I had issues with feline acne on one of my cats caused by greasy skin, and what worked was oxydex shampoo. It's "a potent, antimicrobial, cleansing and degreasing formulation" and it's for dogs and cats. You said your dog was greasy which is what made me think of it.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah there's a ton of great products that the company makes that are all being taken off the market. We have a page long list of products that were losing at the vet hospital I work for. Eco Soothe is what we're replacing the malaseb with, though I can't confirm how well it compares to the malaseb. We just sold our last bottle on saturday so there hasn't been enough time to say if it works for those pets that depended on the malaseb. It was a big ordeal when the doctors at my hospital decided what to switch to,since we have so many pets and owners that depend on the malaseb. Your vet should have a comparable product that they're switching to.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmm.. have you tried Eqyss Micro-tek pet shampoo? I use it on my girls from time to time to control itchies, and it works wonders for that.. Maybe it would help with the yeast as well? It says here it works on viral, fungal, and bacterial skin conditions:

http://www.freshpets.com/EQyss-Micro-Tek-Medicated-Shampoo-EQ10616-p/rp-600467.htm



> Eqyss shampoos are among the most sought after pet grooming products in the industry. These special, non-toxic formulas are designed not to damage or coat hair. They also contain special ingredients to pull moisture from the air to hydrate and replenish coats. Micro-Tek Medicated Shampoo is a fast-acting, anti-itch formula that relieves skin problems such as hot spots, seborrhea and ringworm. Effective for viral, fungal, and bacterial skin conditions. Speeds healing and eliminates pet odors. The gallon size of EQyss Micro-Tek Medicated Shampoo dilutes 8:1.
> 
> Safe for use on dogs, cats and puppies. Ingredients: Deionized Water, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Cocamide MEA, Sodium PCA, Triclosan, Hydrolyzed Mucopolysaccharides, Citric Acid, Allantoin, Tetrasodium EDTA, DMDM Hydantoin, Methylparaben, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Extracts of Aloe Vera, Clove, Lavender and Thyme, Fragrance.
> 
> Shampoo is super concentrated. Dilute 8:1 with water or use full strength. Apply Micro-Tek Medicated Shampoo to wet coat and leave on 5 minutes.Rinse thoroughly. For continuous relief, use Micro-Tek Medicated Spray on problem areas. Repeat weekly until problem is resolved.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

We use pharmaseb shampoo at the vet clinic I work at. It is about the same as malaseb. Here is a link to the company. Try contacting them to see if anyone sells it in your area. http://anmpharm.com/contact.htm
Hope this helps.
http://anmpharm.com/assets/flas/main.html


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I very strongly suggest you try EZ Groom's Ultra Sheen Medicated shampoo. Its a wonderful product, and I have cleared up skin problems on dogs just by using this shampoo on them weekly..when other treatments etc. from the vet hasn't worked. I let it sit a full ten minutes..(all the flaking skin, crusties, etc. will rise to the top of the dogs coat) then I apply more, let it sit another 10 minutes..then rinse. It does not dry out the skin, yet it degreases wonderfully. It soothes the skin and helps heal up the red and scabs. Great stuff..Its the only medicated shampoo I have used now for over 7 years, and it has never failed me. You will have to order it online, as its not carried in stores. I usually dilute it a bit stronger than recommended on the really bad skin dogs. Great stuff though. It has worked miracles in my salon, time and time again.


----------

